# RIO TRIP 2016: Rio de Janeiro from the lens of a tourist



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Returning from Niteroi*


*Leaving Niteroi Downtown* 











*A Petrobras' tanker*











*Rio de Janeiro Downtown*











*And a political protest*


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

You made great photographs, and guess you was strolling on cloudy-rainy days, but colors you could find produced interesting effects.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes, it was a very cloudy and windy day. I didn't know that Rio could be so cold! :lol:


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Very great job man!

I hope you've enjoyed Brazil.

Best regards to Colombia.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rio atrato said:


> Very great job man!
> 
> I hope you've enjoyed Brazil.
> 
> Best regards to Colombia.


Thanks friend! I really enjoyed my visit to Brazil.

My best wishes for the Olympic Games! 


*DAY 3*
*Up to Corcovado*


*My third day in Rio de Janeiro was very sunny, perfect to see the "Marvelous City" from the highest mountian: Corcovado.

Corcovado Station in Cosme Velho Neighborhood*











*The landscape rising the mountain*




















*And finally... Cristo Redentor, the most famous monument of Rio de Janiero and probably, of South America.*



















​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*A lot of people who wanted to see the Cristo Redentor*











*Guanabara Bay*











*The Downtown*











*Flamengo and Niteroi*











*Maracana Stadium the host of the Olympic Games Opening Ceremony*











*Tijuca National Park*











*"The Marvelous City"*








​


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

falp6 said:


> Thanks Christos kay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


During my stay in Rio in 2013 I was bitten by mosquitoes very badly.

Rio itself felt quite safe place and Ilha Grande felt completely safe.

Great pictures, great memories from this fantastic place :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! This city offers views to infinity!!!!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow - what a phantastic place! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful trip, Falp! Thanks for sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Rio is one of kind city in terms of natural topography, beautiful!
does everybody excited about the Olympics?


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! lovely and quite interesting shots of the city.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Llinass said:


> During my stay in Rio in 2013 I was bitten by mosquitoes very badly.
> 
> Rio itself felt quite safe place and Ilha Grande felt completely safe.
> 
> Great pictures, great memories from this fantastic place :cheers:



Thanks Llinass  In fact, Rio is not the dangerous city that media shows. 




General Electric said:


> Beautiful pictures! This city offers views to infinity!!!!


Thanks General Electric  Views from Corcovado are really impressive.




yansa said:


> Wow - what a phantastic place! :applause:


Thanks a lot yansa!  




gratteciel said:


> What a wonderful trip, Falp! Thanks for sharing your experiences with us.


Thank you so much, gratteciel  




capricorn2000 said:


> Rio is one of kind city in terms of natural topography, beautiful!
> does everybody excited about the Olympics?


Rio has one of the most natural environment of the world. Is a very beautiful city.




DWest said:


> wow! lovely and quite interesting shots of the city.


Thanks DWest for your comment!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Praça Maua*


A new public space built by an amazing urban regeneration.








































*Rio Branco Avenue perspective *












*Museu de Arte do Rio* 






























*And the sign of "Cidade Olimpica" (Olympic City)* 










​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

That's very impressive, falp! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Stunning photographs, you could show my hometown with affective eyes and I'm grateful here


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for your kind comments 

*And the afternoon fell at Praça Maua...*


*A view of the square from to the top of Museu de Arte do Rio *











*Museu do Amanhã *





























*The sun behind the buildings*












*Sunset at the Bay*


















​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Great stuff! Nice updates!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

The city and the pics are really beautiful, Falp6.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great buildings, awesome! Very nice photography!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

That's really beautiful, falp! kay:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*DAY 4
Copacabana Beach*












*The great ocean* 











*The skyline of Copacabana with the Sugarloaf in the background* 











*A big Brazilian sand castle* 











*People enjoying the beach* 











*Copacabana Fort* 











*Inside Copacabana Fort there are many stages showing the history of Brazil* 


















​


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ You could do very uncommon and beautiful "atmospheric effects" in these pics, I loved it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Rio! :cheers:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Eduarqui and Christos kay:

*Ipanema Beach*

*Other world famous beach of Rio. Ipanema has a one of the most beautiful sunsets that you can see in the city.*





















*The wind waves in Ipanema are really big!*











*Walking across the sidewalk*











*The afternoon falling down behind the mountains.*










​


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^

Good view of our sky too


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice updates, and the latest photography is just amazing (sunbeams, mist escaping from the ocean waves, the scenery). It almost seems like of stage sets kay:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*And this was all about my photo trip around Rio de Janeiro. Thanks everybody for your comments and likes. 
*

Finally I want to show a bit of aerial photos that I took of Sao Paulo, the largest city of Brasil and South America. A city that I'll surely be there very soon. 

*Bonus: Sao Paulo from the air*
























































*See you soon Brazil!*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice aerial views of Rio


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Superb pics! Thanks for sharing with us! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have loved browsing through this thread. Thanks for sharing your shots.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your impressive shots with us, falp!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Thank you very much, Falp! I really enjoyed your thread.


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

I sooooo need to go there once in my life!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^

Aerial views of São Paulo are great, and I'm sure you will have a lot of good impressions about it to share with us


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Aerial views of São Paulo are great, and I'm sure you will have a lot of good impressions about it to share with us



Hi Eduarqui! Sao Paulo is really enormous! I didn't tell more about this city because I couldn't leave the international airport. I just stayed few hours in the transit area.

*Terminal 3 is very modern and wide. *






































*I recorded this video while the plane was approaching to Guarulhos International Airport. The largest metropolitan area in South America.*


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^

Thanks for sharing your first impressions of São Paulo - our most important finantial and industrial center -, and be sure you will see much more when visiting it


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Your photos are impressive!!! Great job!!! 
Just had a chance to visit this fabulous city for seven days in September 2016 and I absolutely enjoyed the visit.


----------

